# 4 new Vintage Bitch Carriers



## Ivy's mom

Hey all... Sorry I haven't been here lately, trying to get stuff done around here, plus messing with kids activities for the end of school. Plus even worse my comp. Is history since I can't get anything to come up at all arrrrgg. So just working through my phone most of the time. Lost all of my programs so that sucks. Thank goodness I backed up all of my pics on my external HD. Anyway... Wanted to share pics, sorry they are so crappy, but just snapped a few with my phone. Not sure if they will be to huge but anyway here they are The black and white is trimmed in faux leather and the cream is trimmed in a faux suede. All can be machine washed, and dried with a low setting.

*





































Lori


----------



## TLI

Holy Moly! Gorgeous! How much are they? I LOVE the first one!


----------



## Brodysmom

Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly

Those are so cute!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

More beautiful creations! I love them all... I guess the last one is my favorite


----------



## Elle.Bee

They are so amazing, I just love the fur on them


----------



## pigeonsheep

Im in love with the last one!  how much? Can it hold 9 lber? Lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Wow! They are all gorgeous! Lori, do the bottoms stay stiff and flat? Also, how much??? Lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks guys.... They are $145.00 I have a hard time deciding which are my favorites, I keep going back and forth lol!! Hmmmm..... A 9 lb'er... possible, but I don't think you would want to carry that much over your shoulders. Btw.. The straps are adjustable. I'll have to test Willow in it she is 11lbs

Lori


----------



## foggy

They are gorgeous, I absolutely love the last one and the second to last one.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks guys.... They are $145.00 I have a hard time deciding which are my favorites, I keep going back and forth lol!! Hmmmm..... A 9 lb'er... possible, but I don't think you would want to carry that much over your shoulders. Btw.. The straps are adjustable. I'll have to test Willow in it she is 11lbs
> 
> Lori


fab price! i am definitely interested. let me know how willow goes in it  a pic would be nice too hehe. i wanna see if the depth is bigger than kiki's bag as dexter had a tough time staying in hers since it was a bit short for him :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh where are my manners. forgot to say welcome back LOL  were you using a desktop or a laptop? if you need help finding a new pc let me know, unless its a mac. i dont do macs LOL ^_^
oh and having that much weight on my shoulder is no problem for me. i'm a strong girl :albino: i sometimes lift dexter by one arm while shopping at petsmart haha! and when i used to do weightlifting before as a workout the most i was able to do was 50lbs, i guess all that working out helped with an occasional boxing play with the bf~ :boxing:
and hey if dexter cant fit that would still make a nice bag! is the fur all the way inside as well?


----------



## MChis

Son of a gun - I want that third one! One of these days you'll post some new carriers when I actually have a few extra $$$! LOL They are gorgeous but the third is my fav followed by the second closely. They are all simply gorgeous though....


----------



## Ivy's mom

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Wow! They are all gorgeous! Lori, do the bottoms stay stiff and flat? Also, how much??? Lol.


The bottoms are soft but still have some stability to them since I
have a nice tufted pillow sandwiched between the bottom and the fur lining. Price is $145.00

Lori


----------



## Tanna

They are beautiful, I love the second one it's my fav. It's good to see you back, I've been wondering where you have been. I'm glad all is well. Would it be possible to see a pic with one of the pups in one of the bags? I certainly wish I had your talent. I bet you've been sewing since you were a little girl.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Tanna said:


> They are beautiful, I love the second one it's my fav. It's good to see you back, I've been wondering where you have been. I'm glad all is well. Would it be possible to see a pic with one of the pups in one of the bags? I certainly wish I had your talent. I bet you've been sewing since you were a little girl.


thanks girl, i have pics in my older posts with Fern in hers. I'll find some of the pics. Oh yeah..been sewing since i was 12


----------



## Ivy's mom

Oh btw...have 2 more almost finished to share soon. A copy of Ferns green one and a pretty teal and brown damask!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh btw...have 2 more almost finished to share soon. A copy of Ferns green one and a pretty teal and brown damask!
> 
> Lori


ur on a roll!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> oh where are my manners. forgot to say welcome back LOL  were you using a desktop or a laptop? if you need help finding a new pc let me know, unless its a mac. i dont do macs LOL ^_^
> oh and having that much weight on my shoulder is no problem for me. i'm a strong girl :albino: i sometimes lift dexter by one arm while shopping at petsmart haha! and when i used to do weightlifting before as a workout the most i was able to do was 50lbs, i guess all that working out helped with an occasional boxing play with the bf~ :boxing:
> and hey if dexter cant fit that would still make a nice bag! is the fur all the way inside as well?


Hee heee... Thanks girl  oh... Using a desktop for most of my stuff. I'm going for the new 27" iMac we checked it out tonight and love it. I will try and get a pic of willow for ya soon. Is Dexter tall?? See since willow is cobby she doesn't sit as tall, all her weight is just fat. She is on special diet food now and if that doesn't work her vet has a med that works really great for supressing her appetite. It's all from her spay. Poor girl just put on the weight, but doc wants her down to 8 lbs. I'll do some measuring for you to. It might be a bit deeper than kiki's and yes completely fur lined. The bottom is really cushy since it has a puffy pillow stitched between the bottom layers of fabrics, so no loose pillows to deal with, and makes it super comfy to sit in.


----------



## Ivy's mom

MChis said:


> Son of a gun - I want that third one! One of these days you'll post some new carriers when I actually have a few extra $$$! LOL They are gorgeous but the third is my fav followed by the second closely. They are all simply gorgeous though....


Hee heee... Thanks Heather omg girl, you know you could whip one up no problem!!! I gotta do something with all o this fabric. I'm also working on a backpack for me from vintage needlepoint and vintage fabrics but soo hard deciding what to use for what parts of the backpack. I've dyed a bunch of silk ribbon, and made some gorgeous silk ribbon fringe trim, and have tea stained a bunch of crochet lace, Now just got to get everything placed just right! Wish me luck

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ok.... Here is a pic of Fern in hers.









Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

And here is my other green one. This is the one that I am duplicating, just need to add the fur lining and will be done








oh geeez.... I just remembered I have another print one I forgot to share that is finished. I better get a pic of that one too!

Lori


----------



## tricializ

Those are gorgeous. Keep making them. How bout some summer styles?  hint hint Love them all though. Beautiful.


----------



## Ivy's mom

tricializ said:


> Those are gorgeous. Keep making them. How bout some summer styles?  hint hint Love them all though. Beautiful.


This one I forgot about is fur lined but in pretty teal and pink cotton with gorgeous birds on it. I hung it up with mine and totally spaced about it lol!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee... Thanks girl  oh... Using a desktop for most of my stuff. I'm going for the new 27" iMac we checked it out tonight and love it. I will try and get a pic of willow for ya soon. Is Dexter tall?? See since willow is cobby she doesn't sit as tall, all her weight is just fat. She is on special diet food now and if that doesn't work her vet has a med that works really great for supressing her appetite. It's all from her spay. Poor girl just put on the weight, but doc wants her down to 8 lbs. I'll do some measuring for you to. It might be a bit deeper than kiki's and yes completely fur lined. The bottom is really cushy since it has a puffy pillow stitched between the bottom layers of fabrics, so no loose pillows to deal with, and makes it super comfy to sit in.


eeek imac. lol my bf always tells me macs always come back to geek squad for repairs. i love desktop and always will  pc yay! 
anywho. dexter is...how do i explain it. he's 13 in clothes but thats up to his pee spot lol.
weight 8.8lbs neck 10 chest 14 length 13 (this is what i buy in clothes for him) i hope this helps? he's a booger to measure fully
awww poor willow has to go on a diet, my heart goes out to her! my bf loves the bag i picked out too. is the $145 included with shipping or without  cant wait for the measurement results! mmm comfy is always nice:daisy:


----------



## cherper

I think they are beautiful! Flowered one is my personal fave.
I am going to get some sewing lessons this summer.  Just got a desire to learn after 42 years. lol


----------



## sakyurek

Your work is amazing I love all of them


----------



## *Princess*

these are absolutely beautiful..i love the first one..do you make to order? x


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> eeek imac. lol my bf always tells me macs always come back to geek squad for repairs. i love desktop and always will  pc yay!
> anywho. dexter is...how do i explain it. he's 13 in clothes but thats up to his pee spot lol.
> weight 8.8lbs neck 10 chest 14 length 13 (this is what i buy in clothes for him) i hope this helps? he's a booger to measure fully
> awww poor willow has to go on a diet, my heart goes out to her! my bf loves the bag i picked out too. is the $145 included with shipping or without  cant wait for the measurement results! mmm comfy is always nice:daisy:


Ok.... Got the measurments. The bottom is oval shaped and is 13"x10" the height of it is 11". Oh.... Does not include shipping. Should be around 8-9 dollars in the states.
Lori


----------



## Chandoll

How do I work out how much they are in English money... Really love them would u ship to the uk and how much do u think it would b??


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Ok.... Got the measurments. The bottom is oval shaped and is 13"x10" the height of it is 11". Oh.... Does not include shipping. Should be around 8-9 dollars in the states.
> Lori


so does that fit? LOL. im so bad with measurements. would his head be popping or his neck or his upper body..hmmm, can i please have a pic of willow in it?  if possible :daisy: so it's around $154 then? ^_^


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> so does that fit? LOL. im so bad with measurements. would his head be popping or his neck or his upper body..hmmm, can i please have a pic of willow in it?  if possible :daisy: so it's around $154 then? ^_^


Hee heee.... Heck beats me lol!!!not home right now but will try to get a pic this evening. I would say willow is probably 9" to her back. 
How does my carrier measurements compare to Kiki's?

Lori


----------



## MChis

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee... Thanks Heather omg girl, you know you could whip one up no problem!!! I gotta do something with all o this fabric. I'm also working on a backpack for me from vintage needlepoint and vintage fabrics but soo hard deciding what to use for what parts of the backpack. I've dyed a bunch of silk ribbon, and made some gorgeous silk ribbon fringe trim, and have tea stained a bunch of crochet lace, Now just got to get everything placed just right! Wish me luck
> 
> Lori


The backpack sounds gorgeous! You'll have to share a pic when you've completed that! Oh how I miss having that creative streak.... LOL Maybe someday I'll have the time again to "play". 

Oh & I'd totally spend the money & just buy one from you. LMAO! I've gotten too lazy & it seems like a lot of work messing around trying to get a pattern together & finding all the materials. Isn't that awful?! LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom

Chandoll said:


> How do I work out how much they are in English money... Really love them would u ship to the uk and how much do u think it would b??


When you use paypal it will do the conversion for you. Shipping to the UK would be around $15.00.

Lori


----------



## sullysmum

Chandoll said:


> How do I work out how much they are in English money... Really love them would u ship to the uk and how much do u think it would b??


Its just over £100 without shipping.


----------



## Ivy's mom

MChis said:


> The backpack sounds gorgeous! You'll have to share a pic when you've completed that! Oh how I miss having that creative streak.... LOL Maybe someday I'll have the time again to "play".
> 
> Oh & I'd totally spend the money & just buy one from you. LMAO! I've gotten too lazy & it seems like a lot of work messing around trying to get a pattern together & finding all the materials. Isn't that awful?! LOL


I will!!!!! Oh... I know, that streak comes and goes with me as well. I think that is what holds me back a lot of the time is the stinkin' time involved in getting the patterns just right. It's such a tedious task for sure. Hopfully once Peyton is out if school this wed. And we get back from Disneyland I can concentrate more on the backpack lol!!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee.... Heck beats me lol!!!not home right now but will try to get a pic this evening. I would say willow is probably 9" to her back.
> How does my carrier measurements compare to Kiki's?
> 
> Lori


Lol beats me! Har har. That bag has been collecting dust @ the bfs place for quite some time now and i think u know why lol :l thanks so much would appreciate a pic tonite. i could even send u thru paypal tonite if all goes well


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol beats me! Har har. That bag has been collecting dust @ the bfs place for quite some time now and i think u know why lol :l thanks so much would appreciate a pic tonite. i could even send u thru paypal tonite if all goes well


Lol!!! Well, if it doesn't work out you can always send it back. No biggy for me. You know me, I want to keep all of them I make anyway rofl!! It's hard to part with em' lol!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Im too excited. Lol! I think ill go for it since u said i can return  lovely! PM me ur info pls with total amount or u can send me an invoice if u want to [email protected] ;p i just love ur work and will behonored to own a "bitch" :albino: can i get tracking too pls. thank u!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Here's my other one.









Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Here's my other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


very cute!!!!! i love the coloring, i think i saw a dress with this pattern at the mall today haha  so summerful. great job lori! :daisy:


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heeeee....thanks 

Lori


----------



## flippedstars

Oh wow. I want them all. And I wish I hadn't just agreed w/ hubby that until we have things sorted w/ Bryco I won't buy any random pet stuff. BOOOooOoOOo I WANT ONE!


----------



## miasowner

You are very talented. I love the beige bag.


----------



## Ivy's mom

flippedstars said:


> Oh wow. I want them all. And I wish I hadn't just agreed w/ hubby that until we have things sorted w/ Bryco I won't buy any random pet stuff. BOOOooOoOOo I WANT ONE!


hee heee....these aren't the last. I'll still be making more. No worries trust me have have fabrics coming out of my ears!!!!



miasowner said:


> You are very talented. I love the beige bag.


thanks sooo much. I do enjoy making them

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Here's Willow in mine we took tonight. Gives you an idea of a tubby 11lb'er









Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

okay im satisfied!  it looks very very comfy and roomy


----------



## KittyD

Lovely lovey!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> okay im satisfied!  it looks very very comfy and roomy


Good, yeah she fills it out but can actually sit in it fine. Of course Fern was going NUTS!!!! She really wanted Willow OUT of that carrier. 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Good, yeah she fills it out but can actually sit in it fine. Of course Fern was going NUTS!!!! She really wanted Willow OUT of that carrier.
> 
> Lori


hahaha! poor fern :daisy:


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha! poor fern :daisy:


Rofl... I know, that little stinker could stay in them all day. If i have them down low enough for her she jumps into them and just thinks she is ready to roll. It's truely comical to watch her. And omg...when Ivy get into them, she won't let any of the girls near her, she does NOT want to share!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Rofl... I know, that little stinker could stay in them all day. If i have them down low enough for her she jumps into them and just thinks she is ready to roll. It's truely comical to watch her. And omg...when Ivy get into them, she won't let any of the girls near her, she does NOT want to share!
> 
> Lori


oh they are living the dream arent they!  i bet a cute kitty would love the bag too, they love going into enclosed areas all comfy womfy ^^


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> oh they are living the dream arent they!  i bet a cute kitty would love the bag too, they love going into enclosed areas all comfy womfy ^^


Never thought of kitty's but they probably would

Lori


----------



## Suekadue

Lori - they are all beautiful! You do great work and I always hear good things from those folks that own one.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Suekadue said:


> Lori - they are all beautiful! You do great work and I always hear good things from those folks that own one.


Thanks soo much Susan

Lori


----------



## appleblossom

they are all so beautiful Lori.. my favorite is the green one..


----------



## Ivy's mom

appleblossom said:


> they are all so beautiful Lori.. my favorite is the green one..


thanks girl!! I'm kinda partial to that one too

Lori


----------



## princesslisa31

well done they are all beautiful! hard to choose a favourite but I will say the third one stands out!
wish I could make them that good


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

WOW! Great work i lvoe the 2st and 3rd one!


----------



## qtchi

Did you make that pattern up yourself? You are very talented. I think I like the zebra print and the floral print best.

Do the dogs get hot in the bag? I live in such a hot climate. It's almost like a desert.

I love to sew and make patterns, but I haven't had time in a while. I used to make my kids' almost all of their clothes, but I have only made a couple of things this year. My kids just got out of school and their in CO with their grandparents for a while. I'll have some time to tinker with my sewing machines. I have enough fabric to outfit every Chi in the country.

I am going to make a bag soon, but I can't decide on the fabrics and the style.


----------



## ExoticChis

very cute love the last one


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks soo much, yep, I make all of my patterns myself. Well... Ivy and Fern could never be to hot. They also sleep with a heating disc in their beds, and they love the warmth of the fur of the bucket style carriers. I also make others as well, some lined in a minky,and some lined in cotton. I still have one minky lined carrier to sell. It is pink and green. Oh you sound like me, I use to make all of my kids clothing as well, but now all they want to wear are jeans and tee's so I changed direction to the dogs lol!!

Lori



qtchi said:


> Did you make that pattern up yourself? You are very talented. I think I like the zebra print and the floral print best.
> 
> Do the dogs get hot in the bag? I live in such a hot climate. It's almost like a desert.
> 
> I love to sew and make patterns, but I haven't had time in a while. I used to make my kids' almost all of their clothes, but I have only made a couple of things this year. My kids just got out of school and their in CO with their grandparents for a while. I'll have some time to tinker with my sewing machines. I have enough fabric to outfit every Chi in the country.
> 
> I am going to make a bag soon, but I can't decide on the fabrics and the style.


----------



## Ivy's mom

angel-baby said:


> very cute love the last one


Thanks soo much

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

princesslisa31 said:


> well done they are all beautiful! hard to choose a favourite but I will say the third one stands out!
> wish I could make them that good


Thanks it's hard for me to choose as well, that's why I keep so many I end up making rofl!!!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> WOW! Great work i lvoe the 2st and 3rd one!


Thanks so much, I need to get them up in my etsy shop soon!


----------



## lizz5000

Lori these are lovely! Do you make cuddle cups?


----------



## Ivy's mom

lizz5000 said:


> Lori these are lovely! Do you make cuddle cups?


Thanks,Nope..just the carriers


----------

